# Hearing Aids For Retirees



## Rocky (Nov 28, 2006)

Note: Service connected hearing loss treatments, hearing aids, etc are
available from the VA

http://www.military audiology. org/rachap/state.html

Hearing Aids for Retirees

TRICARE doesn't cover hearing aids for retirees and their family members.
However, retirees may participate in the Retiree At Cost Hearing Aid Program
(RACHAP) at participating facilities accepting retirees. You don't need to
return to your service affiliation to participate in the program. RACHAP
doesn't cover family members of retirees. For more information about RACHAP
and participating facilities, please visit

http://www.militaryaudiology.org/rachap/state.html


For more information about hearing aids, visit the TRICARE Web site at www.tricare.mil
 You may also call TRICARE Regional Offices North
(1-877-874-2273) ; South (1-800-444-5445) ; West (1-888-874-9378) . If you are
overseas, call 1-888-777-8343.

http://www.tricare. osd.mil/Factshee ts/viewfactsheet .cfm?id=349

Hearing Aids for Active Duty Family Members

TRICARE covers hearing aids and services to active duty family members
diagnosed with a "profound" hearing loss. Only active duty family members
who meet specific hearing-loss criteria are eligible for this benefit.

Eligible beneficiaries will receive all medically-necessary and appropriate
services and supplies, including hearing aid examinations.
TRICARE-authorized providers must administer these exams.


----------



## cornette (Jan 3, 2008)

*Veterans are being cast out*

I was tested and received hearing aids while on active duty. Now you say you can no longer provide a service to a retired veteran after serving his country for you. Why do we get shafted after the fact and are being pushed aside. What is wrong with providing a veteran who served for you and now gets the boot from any type care. This country tends to serve only celebrities and VIP's, so much for a great country. We are going down the tubes fast.


----------



## Cutaway (Jan 12, 2008)

*What ?*


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jan 12, 2008)

har, har,solaf


----------



## Ana72 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Hearing Aids..*

Retirees must consult in a specialist and let them tell what you need. There are some instances that the cause of these hearing problems is because of their age. But the important about this is, let the specialist tell about something about it.


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Dec 29, 2009)

*I've got 40% Hearing loss resulting from 3 years in a 155mm Artillery Battery, but because I served from 1977-1984, I am in group 8, the least amount of priority in filing claims with the VA!!  Life just gets better and better....*


----------

